# Business card layout ideas?



## butterflygirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello everyone! I just wondered if anyone could give me an example of business cards you've handed out and people like - I'm getting ready to have some made and just wanted some ideas. 

I did read a pp about how it should have graphics and contact info on front with offer on back - good idea! 

I just wanted to look at some other cards for ideas in terms of layout, photo, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## butterflygirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Also... I'll be getting them from MPix and they offer linen or stock paper as well as optional gloss - what would you recommend? I have no idea what looks best.

Thanks again!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 16, 2007)

There is no 'should' when it comes to business cards...except that it should make it easy for the viewer to get your information from it.

Personally, I prefer something very simple.  My current photography business card is plain white with my name/company name, web site, phone number & E-mail address.  

I currently have some on plain card stock...but glossy card stock would be nicer.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 17, 2007)

butterflygirl said:


> Also... I'll be getting them from MPix and they offer linen or stock paper as well as optional gloss - what would you recommend? I have no idea what looks best.


Ask them if they have a sample kit. I know they have a kit for photo papers. 
If not, design your card and print one of each and decide for yourself. 

I use the 'Satin' Cards from 4by6.com. They have a free Sample kit if you are interested. you can order samples from Kodak Creative Network as well. (I'm assuming Kodak would be cost effective than 4by6).

As for the layout, mine is just text, clean and simple. I do not prefer images on my card. But that's a personal preference. 
For good layout ideas, hit Barnes and Noble Graphic Design section.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 17, 2007)

I chose to have a double-sided card.  One side promoting Children's photography and one side to promote weddings.  I know a lot of people would argue that I should advertise and promote these seperately, but I think that you never know who might know someone getting married and may pass on my info if they saw that side of card and vice versa.  
I kept the color scheme throughout so it felt like the two sides went together.  
One side is vertical because I like how vertical cards look.  They seem more edgy to me.  The wedding side is Horizontal, mainly because I wanted the business card to fit into the business card holder in my folders that I give to potential clients.  

Oh, and I printed mine on glossy cardstock and I think they look great.  For some reason, I think that glossy business cards just look more professional to me.


----------



## butterflygirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the idea of a two-sided card promoting both children and wedding photography - any other thoughts on this idea?

So far this is what I came up with for two different business cards - 











I think the photos may be too small on this one, so I may take a few out and leave two or three. I haven't decided yet. (Also that's not my e-mail, they're working on my Web site as we speak, so I haven't got one set up yet, but I wanted something in there to "hold the space" so to speak  )

Any comments? Suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 26, 2007)

Remember the purpose of a business card.  It's meant to provide your name and contact info....  and not so much a promotional piece.  If you think about it, it's really too small for that.

Pete


----------



## BAB (Jul 26, 2007)

IMHO when it comes to business cards K.I.S.S. is best.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Jul 26, 2007)

ButterflyGirl:

First, I would put your first name (whatever that might be)... "Photos by McDonald" sounds a little cold and impersonal. 

Second, and MUCH more important, is that this card is giving mixed messages. While I like the butterfly picture, somebody looking at this card will think that you're a nature photographer. But then, when they turn it over, they see kids and brides. Now they're totally confused.



> IMHO when it comes to business cards K.I.S.S. is best.


 
BAB gives good advice here. Decide what you are trying to advertise with this card, and focus only on that. (If you do both nature & portraits/weddings, I'd suggest 2 separate cards... that you can hand out as appropriate.)

I'd also take a cue from April, and actually spell out on the card what you shoot (weddings, infants, etc.).

I'm interested to see the final result(s).


----------



## photogincollege (Aug 8, 2007)

Id say keep business cards simple.  Id say business name on top. Under that name, under that phone number, under that email.  Maybe a little line picture of a camera or something.  I agree that a business card is too small for a picture, a picture that small, even if gorgeous at normal size, could look horrible small and might even turn people away from working with you.


----------



## Jamie McCoy Photography (Aug 8, 2007)

butterflygirl said:


> Hello everyone! I just wondered if anyone could give me an example of business cards you've handed out and people like - I'm getting ready to have some made and just wanted some ideas.
> 
> I did read a pp about how it should have graphics and contact info on front with offer on back - good idea!
> 
> ...


 


Yes people like the whole GLOSSY idea for a business card...but the truth is that a Business Cards is used to let people know your business name and contact information and include an idea of what it is that you do.


Now that being said I have two cards. 
Both are printed on Avery Clean Edge Business Card paper. 
Pick it up from Staples.


----------



## grafiks (Aug 8, 2007)

That glossy coating is called UV Coating. I recommend that. I like images on business cards if the important information (the text) does not get lost in it. At the price of cards these days, I also recommend getting them professionally printed on nice, heavy stock.


----------



## Jamie McCoy Photography (Aug 8, 2007)

So far I have had good luck with printing my own business cards


----------



## Meysha (Aug 9, 2007)

Eventhough I do like these card examples above, Personally I usually don't like cards with photographs on them. 
Simply because I feel it pigeon holes you a little too much. But hey, whatever works, works. And at the end of the day people just put them in a drawer.


----------



## photogincollege (Aug 9, 2007)

I think that card is very well designed simple yet effective.


----------



## little_earthquakes (Aug 10, 2007)

This is my card draft so far, though I may redo it (again).

It's going to be printed on linen paper. I wanted something simple and clean.







I agree with the above. Much as I love the butterfly photo (I took a similar photo that I have at the opening page of my personal website talulafairie.com), it doesn't work to showcase the work you're going to be doing for clients.


----------



## bellacat (Aug 10, 2007)

photogincollege said:


> I think that card is very well designed simple yet effective.


i would have to agree that this card is amazing and very well done. 

as for card finishes i tend to stay away from glossy just becuase it is hard for someone to write on and it leaves terrible finger prints. As a designer myself how ever i tend to like the look of glossy. I did find a great place to print my photos as well as other promotional materials both for myself and my clients. When possible i would recommend a simi gloss.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 10, 2007)

Little earthquakes... can I make a suggestion? If you capitalise each word in your website address it makes it easier to read. Google Ads told me that anyway. hehehe. 

ie: www.littleearthquakesphotography.com 
                          vs  
www.LittleEarthquakesPhotography.com

hmm.. well I'm a little scared to post my business cards on here... because well... it's very different to what anyone's posted so far.

Here goes.... Can anyone guess that I do real estate photography? hehehe.


----------



## grafiks (Aug 10, 2007)

Meysha said:


> hmm.. well I'm a little scared to post my business cards on here... because well... it's very different to what anyone's posted so far.


 
Meysha,

I like your card. It's interesting and eye catching. The images don't overpower the text either. The theme matches what you do.

Don't worry about other opinions. They are only opinions and are quite varied. No one's opinion here has _proved_ to be right or wrong, including my own.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 10, 2007)

> It's going to be printed on linen paper. I wanted something simple and clean.








Lindsay:

As much as I respect your desire for simple and clean, I think that you need to imagine a situation where a prospective client is given 20 business cards and has to select one person to be their photographer.

In this hypothetical situation, simple and clean probably isn't going to win out...

Every aspect of a business card should have one goal... to make the person holding it feel like they'd be an idiot NOT to hire you.  

In your case, you need to have some element on your card that makes people want to click on your website.  Just putting your link isn't going to do it.

Try some sort of call to action to get people to click on it, e.g.:  *"To save 25% on your first portrait, please visit my site today:  www.xxx"*

It's still fairly basic, but at least it gives people a reason to check out your site.


----------



## photosbyjuan (Aug 10, 2007)

here's my card. I'm a graphics designer and I live with the philosophy that EVERY NEW client will judge you based on your business card, I get many compliments from it. This is a digital version (actual print is much better) of my card and it looks just like this, ROUNDED CORNERS, MATTE FRONT AND BACK and printed at www.overnightprints.com, from alot of searching I vouch for these guys , all my advertising prints go through them, the quality is SUPERB! make sure your card is unique it will give you an edge...

FRONT





BACK


----------



## grafiks (Aug 10, 2007)

Juan,

I really like your card.  Clean, dynamic, unique and very professional-looking.


----------



## wildmaven (Aug 10, 2007)

My business cards are printed GLOSSY and so many people comment about it that I'm not about to change it back, ever.  

I also have postcard sized cards printed out with more photos on them, so I give out both to prospective clients. The business card is for information, and the photo postcard is more of a promotion of my work.  I use VistaPrint.com for my printing needs.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 10, 2007)

Doesn't VistaPrint annoy you with the amount of spam they send you? Every single bloody day I get an email saying 75% off! or I love the one where they go "Ooops, we accidentally advertised it as 80% off... but we'll honour that until next Friday" Yeah bull... you did it on purpose.


----------

